# Paph. Robinianum 'Green Gremlin' AM



## rdlsreno (May 8, 2008)

:clap::clap:My Paph. Robinianum 'Green Gremlin' (lowii x parishii) got an AM!!!:clap::clap:


Ramon


----------



## Greenorchid (May 8, 2008)

And it's deserved!!!:clap:


----------



## Roy (May 8, 2008)

Congrats' Ramon, very well done and a great flower......


----------



## JeanLux (May 8, 2008)

super flower Ramon, congratulations!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (May 8, 2008)

Congrats!! :clap::clap: Geez, how come you keep garnering so many awards...


----------



## Kyle (May 8, 2008)

Probably becasue he lurks around the show looking for the best plants! And no place is off limits, including under tables!

Congrats

Kyle


----------



## Candace (May 8, 2008)

I saw it and it was wonderful!


----------



## paphreek (May 8, 2008)

Congratulations, Ramon. Beautiful flower!


----------



## cwt (May 8, 2008)

:clap:Well done Ramon.


----------



## Heather (May 8, 2008)

Nice job! How many flowers?


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2008)

Congratulations :clap::clap:

Great flower.


----------



## paphioland (May 8, 2008)

nice color. congrats


----------



## Faan (May 8, 2008)

Well done Ramon. :clap:
Stunning flower and picture.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 8, 2008)

Heather said:


> Nice job! How many flowers?



Five and two bud on a first bloom plant.


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2008)

Congrats, Ramon! Nice flower and photo.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 8, 2008)

Congrats Ramon! It's beautiful. Love it's name too. 

Joanne


----------



## rdlsreno (May 9, 2008)

Here the picture of the whole spike.

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (May 9, 2008)

yes, super display, indeed!! Jean


----------



## John M (May 9, 2008)

Spectacular! I love it! Congratulations on the award!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 9, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Probably becasue he lurks around the show looking for the best plants! And no place is off limits, including under tables!
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Kyle



Exactly!!:evil:

Ramon


----------



## Greenorchid (May 9, 2008)

:drool: It's really impressive!!!!:drool:


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2008)

Well done. I must resist temptation to make joke about being under the table during judging!! oke:


----------



## Wendy (May 9, 2008)

That is fabulous! Congrats....you certainly deserved it.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 10, 2008)

Very nice Ramon.
Congratulations!

Craig


----------



## nenella (May 10, 2008)

absolutely stunning ! WOW !!


----------

